# Canon CPS Repair



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 28, 2011)

My 35mm L just came back from Canon for a AF adjust. It took less than a week, including shipping both ways, and i actually received e-mails when they received it, and when they shipped it. This was the Irvine, CA facility. I'm a CPS silver level (Free), and got First Class treatment.

I had expected a canned statement about the repair, but was suprised. The invoice notes restated my problem, and which camera model it had a issue with ( +18 AF MA on my ID MK III).

In essence (It was a long note), It then stated that the lens was tested and did not operate correctly, and that the circuit board was adjusted for best focus accuracy on a 1D MK III.

The way it was worded gave me the feeling that a actual service tech wrote it.

Tomorrow, I will test it on all four bodies to see how it works. The lens was razor sharp, but i was concerned that it might be even worse on my next new body.


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been pleased with my Canon CPS service and repairs whether it's the free clean and checks (Gold member) or warranty repairs. I've never had them take more than a day from acceptance to shipping. Kudo's on Canon for taking care of their CPS members.


----------



## RuneL (Jul 29, 2011)

I hate Canons phone support with a vengance. "Take it to service" "take it to service" the idiot parrots when I call them, no one will say, "hang on, I'll find someone who may help you diagnose the problem, I only know stuff about printers" or "I'm not sure, but I'll look into it and get back to you" - it takes minimum effort to keep customers happy, but they're just not bothered. 
Stuff like this has me seriously considering jumping ship. Nikon probably isn't any better.

But the CPS guys are golden. They recently changed the whole top assembly on my 1D IV. It took them three hours, wasn't even a reason for them to give me the loaner. They are nice, efficient, take time on the phone.


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 29, 2011)

Most my conversations with Canon CPS and Canon repair facilities are via email, however, the one time when I called in (using the CPS phone number), I had problems with my 7D's multi flash function and the person on the phone got a 7D on her end, went through all the settings with me over the phone so I was seeing pretty much as she was seeing and got it working together. Usually if i had something I wasn't sure if needed repaired or called, I would email CPS and they would advise me what was best to expedite the situation. Overall I've been pleased but I cant speak for regular call-ins or regular mail in repairs.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Aug 10, 2011)

Ive had nothing but positive experiences with CPS. Just renewed actually!


----------

